# HELP!!! Daughter turned off car without the IKey in it!



## nissanaltima (Mar 2, 2014)

So I am a mommy of a 10 year old a 4 year old and a baby. We were on our way out the door yesterday and I went and started the car with the I Key and loaded the kids in and then took the Ikey went to lock up the house (all my keys are on the same key ring). When I got to the door my oldest came to inform me the baby was crying. She had woke and was hungry so I unloaded the kids and went back inside to feed baby and forgot to kill the car. It was on low fuel anyway, and I guess sitting running for 45 min it ran out of fuel. Now I cant restart it. I know it has something to do with it running out of fuel without the IKEY in it. Is there a way to fix this without having it towed into a dealership?


----------



## b13er (Apr 7, 2010)

So you tried adding more fuel to it right lol?

I would call the dealership and see if they can give you any answers over the phone. Ask to speak to a mechanic. I imagine it's something simple you can do(like unplugging the battery for a few hours), and a lot of times the dealership is happy to help you with a simple problem over the phone. If they are being a pain an insisting that you bring the car in, just call a different nissan dealership.


----------



## jlblesh78 (Mar 16, 2014)

*Do you have a second iKey?*

I don't mean to be snarky, but did you add gas to it and try to start it again? 

Also, do you have another iKey you can try using to see if it'll start? I was given two with my Altima.

JennB.


----------

